# Hair texture linked to gender?



## tryfor2

Maybe this is silly but I thought I'd ask. My hair is naturally slightly wavy. Last pregnancy (carrying a boy), I noticed my hair became more curly. It returned to normal after birth. Haven't thought about it since--until today when I noticed my hair is looking more straight (and I haven't used different products or done anything to it). Might this be a (highly unscientific) indication that I'm having a girl this time? The only reason I ask is that a friend's hair texture changed from one pregnancy to another and she had different genders. Coincidence?

Obviously I am far enough along to find out what I'm having but DH and I have decided to wait. I'm fine with it but sometimes get really curious! I just wonder if any of you has had experience with this or am I simply being ridiculous?!


----------



## kisunya

my hair is curly wavy and turned even more curly (I mean- I can braid it and don't need to fasten with anything- curly)and carrying a girl :)


----------



## Gizzyy

My hairs gone more wavy and thick but I'm carrying a girl.


----------



## TheDoorKnob

My hair this time is really thick and kind of wavy and more greasy than usual. No idea what I am having but with my son it was finer and easier to manage and just looked nicer!


----------



## AllyTiel

My moms hair was straight as a board until she started having babies. She had 5. I was the first and only girl. The other 4 are my younger bros lol. Now her hair is quite wavy. Really don't think hair texture means a thing.


----------

